# Gps for hunting purposes



## rockwalker (Nov 25, 2012)

Guys what's your choice of a handheld GPS for use while hunting?

Looking at the 300 and under price range.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2012)

I use a Garmin e-trex !! Nothing fancy and ain't lost nothing iffin I loose it !! I would love to have one that shows the topo up here !! That way I could choose my route to avoid the steep ridges when possible, to avoid the climbs !!


----------

